# What should I do about this non-working motion sensor light?



## darsunt

I recently set up a motion sensor light as security for the back of our building. Unfortunately someone took it into their head to adjust it, and disabled it.

I've been trying to make the light work again, but it appears to be damaged. The range on the sensor is down to nothing and I can't seem to adjust it.

Is there a way to fix this? Or should I just replace it? The motion sensor light I installed was a heath zenith SL 5411 A.

Thanks


----------



## rselectric1

Those motion sensor lights are sometimes easy to install, but a little tricky to operate.
There may be several "modes" that it can operate in. Check the instruction manual.

Some of these change modes by flipping the light switch off and on one or two times. If it is hardwired, try turning the circuit breaker off and on a couple times.


----------



## darsunt

I found the problem. I was using regular bulbs, and the unfocused light was confusing the light sensor, it wasn't sure if it was daylight or nighttime. I think it kept going into day mode (auto) and the lights would not go on when the motion sensor detected something.

The halogens have focused light, they shield the light sensor so it knows it is night time. I did not know about this!

Anyways the motion sensor light is working, and the back of the building is more secure.


----------

